# Water Pump Location 27Rsds



## Andy Negri (Jun 23, 2009)

Where is the water pump located on a 27RSDS?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









The water pump is in the front bedroom, on the left side of the bed as you face the front of the trailer. Easiest way to access it is to pull up the bed to open the storage area. Then look on the left side of the bed, there is a trap door hidden by the carpet there. You should be able to pull that door up and toward you to access the pump area. I'll look to see if I can find a picture to show you too.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't have a picture with the trap door open, but it's hidden by the carpet on top of the platform to the left of the bed. If you grab hold of the edge next to the bed storage area you should be able to flip it open.


----------

